
Scientists ‘reverse time’ with quantum computer in breakthrough study - rayascott
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/time-reverse-quantum-computer-science-study-moscow-a8820516.html
======
gus_massa
> _The breakthrough study seems to contradict basic laws of physics and could
> alter our understanding of the processes governing the universe._

No. This is an expected theoretical result, but it's very difficult to do it
experimentally.

The other article in the front page has a less exaggerated coverage:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19377827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19377827)

[Feature request: Add a filter to automatically remove "breakthrough" from the
titles.]

~~~
philipov
> _Feature request_

I once had an chrome extension that replaced all occurrences of "The Cloud"
with "My Butt," until Google decided that was unsafe and disabled it.

~~~
LinuxBender
There are probably still generic replacement addons that would allow you to
define your own regex replacements. In FireFox, that is FoxReplace.

------
lelf
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.10057](https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.10057)

------
darepublic
Is it reversing time if there is no time to reverse? It is moving the state of
the system from disordered to ordered in a calculated way.

